# Hindi ako bumili ng mahal



## Jcam1

Hi everyone,

Please help me translate this to English. Thanks!

Luh... samsung lng yan be hhha .... d aq nag buy nung mahal hahaha ...d si ate rich hahaha .. kelangan konlng talaga kaya napilitan ako bumili


----------



## Hausmeister

Jcam1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please help me translate this to English. Thanks!
> 
> Luh... samsung lng yan be hhha .... d aq nag buy nung mahal hahaha ...d si ate rich hahaha .. kelangan konlng talaga kaya napilitan ako bumili


 
It’s just a Samsung...i didnt buy the expensive one haha...she is not rich haha...i really needed it so I bought it


----------



## Jcam1

Hausmeister said:


> It’s just a Samsung...i didnt buy the expensive one haha...she is not rich haha...i really needed it so I bought it



Thank you so much!


----------

